# how long does it take for a homer to....



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

how long does it take for a baby homer to get use to his house and actually fly around and come back?

ok so august 26, 2009 i bought some pigeons they were 1 month old around valentines day they laid an egg and he hatched march 13 2010 on april the 28 we let him go fly around and he never returned so i was wondering how long does it take them to figure out this is my home i need to come back and how can i teach them that since the same pair just had 2 more babies? i got the parents when they were a month old and i didnt let them go fly till around mid march


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Can you post a picture of your loft.I would like see the outside only. If the bird was 28 -30 days old he was to young, be be flying real well. My guess is he floped down in some ones back yard and a dog or cat got. I will try to help you but I must see how your loft is set up. I will get back to you but first I must feed my birds *GEORGE


----------



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

thats my loft


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

alfonso39512 said:


> thats my loft


thats a nice little set up you have , did you do any trap training for your young bird before you let it out on its own ?


----------



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

not really thats the problem i dont really know how


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

well to start you need to train them to some sort of feed call be it a whistle or shaking the feed can everytime you feed them, then you need to put a cage around the trap on your landing board and put the birds in it and then get them to run thru the trap when you use the feed call, do this for a couple weeks til they know it and use the trap well on call.. then after that you can open the door and let them explore on their own without the cage but make sure you dont feed them before they go out so they are hingry.. from there you let them do their own thing til you want them back in , then you shake the food can or whistle and they should go in.. make sure you dont scare them in any way or try to force them to do anything when you let them out for the first time or they may just fly off never to be seen again .


----------

